# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  MOTOROLA MRF174 broadband fm amplifier

## nickbriet

Αρχικά σας χαιρετώ. Σε αυτό το forum είμαι καινούργιος αλλά έχω αρκετή εμπειρία στα ηλεκτρονικά.
Ψάχνω να βρω σχέδειο καθώς και PCB για το MOTOROLA MRF174 broadband fm amplifier 88-108ΜΗΖ.
Παρακαλώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σας, ευχαριστώ,

----------


## staurosv

δες  εδω  http://radio.xtreamlab.net/frb-9pole-lpf.html

----------

